# Craftsman Snowblower won't go forward



## GCBTioga

26" 7.75hp dual stage Craftsman Snowblower. Auger belt is fine. Drive belt is fine. Engine is running good and auger is turning. What else could be stopping the blower from moving forward?


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello gcbtioga, welcome to SBF. hows the adjustment on the cable for the drive


----------



## GCBTioga

*drive cable*

Seems to be fine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

how about the friction disc, some disassembly required to view it


----------



## GCBTioga

*friction disc*

Oh no, that is what my *wife* told me to check. I will have to take apart tomorrow in the daylight. If it ever stops snowing here in pa. thanks I will let you know how I make out.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

sounds like your wife is knolagable about snowblowers my GF only knows when her snowblower is working and when its not working


----------



## jtclays

GCB, If you get the belly pan off, squeeze the drive lever and see if the friction wheel is contacting the disc. If it is, make sure there's no grease, oil on there. From the sounds of it, you're getting no movement at all, like zero which sounds more like either the friction disc is making no contact (trace the cable and linkage to troubleshoot) or you may have this setup inside.
I know the video says "Murray" but Craftsman is a sticker, not a manufacturer. Your system internally may be very close to this setup and indeed have a shear type bolt holding the drive gear to the axle.


----------

